# relocating to K.L from Australia



## hamilb&s (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all

We are a couple in our fifties who hail from Brisbane, Australia although we have lived in a few countries. My husband has been offered a job in K.L and I have been researching...

He has been offered a package including shipping, temporary accommodation, flight home, visa costs, travel insurance etc for 2 years.
Our children are grown up and will stay in Australia so schools are not an issue. A big wrench is leaving my dogs with a trusted friend.

The office he will be working is in KLCC - would like to live in a 2 bed condo close by. Is it worth getting fully furnished condo or partly furnished and shipping furniture across? We were thinking of getting a fully furnished condo so that we can put our furniture in storage after selling our house in Brisbane?

Also does one need additional medical insurance over what is normally offered by employers? How long is normal annual leave? 

Thank you and looking forward to living in a new country. 

Kind regards


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi hamilb&s,

Welcome to Malaysia 

I am just wondering, since shipping was included in the package, any reason not to ship those furniture over and save costs on the storage? Or is the storage free?

But of course it will also depends on how long you guys would be here as it is really a hassle to move. Two years is extremely fast - time really flies when you are having fun 

On the medical insurance, it depends on how much is the sum insured as offered by the employer.

Should you were to get your personal health insurance any amount that is not covered by your employer can be claimed from your personal insurance, up to the bill.

Claims wise, a personal health insurance is faster


----------



## hamilb&s (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Roystevenung

Thanks for your very quick response, It certainly helps.

We have since got a little bit more information from our contact, and it looks like it may well be worth while to ship some of our furniture as you suggest. We would be downsizing a bit, but this will force us to pick what we really want to keep rather than all to odds and ends one tends to pick up along the way.

We have also been told that we can get a decent condo (fully furnished) for approx RM3,000 - RM5,000 close to KLCC (we are possibly looking at Bukit Bintang, or Bangsar). Does that sound right, and are those areas the best options in your view?

We have been offered the firm's medical insurance which is approx RM500-RM 1000 per annum - would this be a reasonable amount in the circumstances?

Once again, thanks for your help, - really appreciate it and would be happy to hear from anyone else on their experiences as well.

Kind Regards


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, just call me Roy.

To get a general feel of the costs for the accomodation, you can try to do some research on the prices at Rumah Dijual, Beli, Cari & Disewakan Rumah | Rumah123.com and Find Accomodation Across South East Asia, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, and Brunei | iBilik (formerly known as CariBilik) in both Bangsar and Bukit Bintang.

Google - 18 mins
Google - 10 mins

There is your answer 

Health insurance - the annual premium of Rm500 - Rm1000, is it for your hubby alone or does it include you?


----------



## vivienleemy (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi hamilb&s,

I came across your post enquiring about places to rent in KLCC. Understand tht your husband's work place will be in klcc and would strongly suggest you to stay close to tht area as the traffic in the city during peak hours is insane. There are quite a number condos in here which is just within walking distance to klcc. 

Im a realtor and I specialise in KLCC and have served many expats from Italy, UK, Sweden, Canada and Australia who work in this area. All of them walk to work daily (only 5 to 10 mins). There are some who actually relocated frm Bangsar to KLCC due to the bad traffic. 

Heres the breakdown of the current market rental rate for the condos in KLCC with 2 bedrooms fully furnished
- luxury condos (RM 7k to 15k)
- decent condos (RM 4k to 6k) 
- lower cost condos (RM 3k) with older furnishings and fittings and usually is not within walking distance to klcc. The closer they are to klcc, the rate is higher due to convenience. 

Let me know if you need my assistance on this or if theres further queries.

Regards-Vivien


----------



## hamilb&s (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Vivian
Thanks for responding.

We are in the process of sorting ourselves out at the moment. Once we have full access to the website - I understand that once we have posted a certain number of responses, we will be in a position to go offline and exchange emails, we may well be in contact. At this point in time, it looks like we will be arriving 1st week June, with accom for the first 4 weeks while we find somewhere permanent.
Regards


----------



## vivienleemy (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi hamilb&s, 

Sure thing. Looking forward to hear from you soon. Anyway, you could look me up at vivienleemy at google mail too. 

Rgds


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Just to share what i know:

Since your husband is working in KLCC I would recommend u find a place to stay in the area especially it saves him the trouble of worrying how to commute to work. I stayed in Marc Residences for 2 years in 2011 and the building is literally facing the KLCC. Rental for this complex is slightly lower than say OneKL, Troika or those on Jalan Binjai. What u should look for imporantly is proximity to places of interest and of course the house layout and facilities provided by the complex. Most of the complex in KLCC area has 2-bedroom apartment sso you'll be spoilt for choices.

Rental for fully-furnished/unfurnished has a very slight different especially all these condos are finished semi-furnished by the developer anyway. So u may want to consider that. 

As for health insurance I would suggest your husband to talk to his future colleagues as to whether u should subscribe to your own or the one provided by the office would suffice. Different company offer diff benefits and even within the company expats are offered diff packages so u may want to get more opinion on this. (also maybe talk to your current insurer in Australia on how u can continue ur current package in Malaysia, if there is any way it is possible).

Annual leave in Malaysia is 14 days for a start. More senior staffs will have more for sure so its better to check with the HR. The best thing here is we have too many bank holidays (more than 50 days and in top 10 in the world) up to a point companies starting to complain.


----------



## jojozep (Jun 12, 2014)

You should be fine. Marc Residence is nearby. I did an oil and gas contract in KLCC too and it was way too fast..enjoyed every minute of it.


----------

